# US Marine Corp. 2012 Dinner



## airborne (Oct 8, 2012)

Semper Fi to all our Marine mates.

Mike
http://player.vimeo.com/video/<wbr>38356372?title=0&byline=0&<wbr>portrait=0


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Mike,
 Thanks for posting this. November 10TH will be here soon, I believe number 237 for the USMC birthday. General Tony Zinni has always been one of my favorite Marine officers. His counsel and military experience is still relevant in this complicated world of Holy Wars and terrorism and undeclared wars with political restraints placed upon the military. There is still much in common with the war in Afghanistan currently and the past war in Viet Nam, with all of it's baggage, such as no popular support and no exit strategy and putting political considerations before military needs. It's too bad those in charge in the White House don't take the advice of people like General Zinni. There is still a real disconnect between those who start wars and those who fight them, isn't there ?
Semper Fi


----------



## Hollis (Oct 15, 2012)

We do a Birthday party here.    A retired Sgt Major (2/4 in '67-68) heads it up.   Last November where had one Marine who was at Iwo Jima and two who where at the Chosin Reservoir. 

Not sure where it will be held this year.  Each year we are a little bit bigger.


----------



## airborne (Oct 16, 2012)

*Right !*

It should be a legal requirement that politicians, or their sons/daughters serve while there is fighting going on. I think Michael Moore covered that in one of his recent films.
Sadly we are so far away from WW 11 that none of the politicians almost anywhere in the world have seen war firsthand. 

Mike



03Fox2/1 said:


> Mike,
> Thanks for posting this. November 10TH will be here soon, I believe number 237 for the USMC birthday. General Tony Zinni has always been one of my favorite Marine officers. His counsel and military experience is still relevant in this complicated world of Holy Wars and terrorism and undeclared wars with political restraints placed upon the military. There is still much in common with the war in Afghanistan currently and the past war in Viet Nam, with all of it's baggage, such as no popular support and no exit strategy and putting political considerations before military needs. It's too bad those in charge in the White House don't take the advice of people like General Zinni. There is still a real disconnect between those who start wars and those who fight them, isn't there ?
> Semper Fi


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Mike, 
 We now have an elected President who never served in the military and with the excessive powers the Executive branch has acquired since WW II, both Congress and the American people have been circumvented, when it comes to fighting a war without a Congressional declaration of war. Our military is an extension of the State Department and the President, or so it seems to many average Americans, and with the total lack of cooperation between Congress and the Senate and elected officials who put themselves and their Party before the needs of the country and the people who elected them, there seems to be no easy or timely solution. Another reason why my lady and I are considering our options when it comes to Australia.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 18, 2012)

03Fox2/1 said:


> Another reason why my lady and I are considering our options when it comes to Australia.




Probably would be different, but not different politically.  Politicians seems to be the one true universal human problem.


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hollis said:


> Probably would be different, but not different politically.  Politicians seems to be the one true universal human problem.



Your statement is more true than not, however it is not the overriding reason we are considering immigration to "the land down under". We have more valid  but critical observations about America than just disillusionment with our current political system. And yes, I am a good citizen, in good standing with my country, a retired professional firefighter, a decorated veteran and I always vote, despite as of late, having no one I really have confidence in. My dissatisfaction has outweighed my satisfaction for a long time and starting over, at my age, has risks but is also very exciting. My younger wife has a degree with two majors, English and Psychology and much experience as an exceptional manager and I have a pension, retired but still relevant I believe. I am a citizen with worth, but I'm tired of being ignored and taken for granted by my country. Perhaps you find Oregon to be your choice location,  as for me, I'm looking further West.
Semper Fi Hollis


----------



## Bombardier (Oct 18, 2012)

*03Fox2/1*
*I share the same disillusinment with my own country.*
*As a serving police officer I had the opportunity, some years ago to transfer to the Australian Police service but did not take it up. I now wish I had done so.*
*I retire from the police service in 6 years and may take up a move to Oz then.*

*Per Mare Per Terram brothers*


----------



## airborne (Oct 18, 2012)

*The Welcome mat is out !*

Remember I came from England lads, for a better life and I've found it. Oz isn't perfect but I wouldn't live anywhere else in the world.
Anything I can do for you from this end do let me know.
Mike


----------



## Hollis (Oct 18, 2012)

03Fox2/1 said:


> Your statement is more true than not, however it is not the overriding reason we are considering immigration to "the land down under". We have more valid  but critical observations about America than just disillusionment with our current political system. And yes, I am a good citizen, in good standing with my country, a retired professional firefighter, a decorated veteran and I always vote, despite as of late, having no one I really have confidence in. My dissatisfaction has outweighed my satisfaction for a long time and starting over, at my age, has risks but is also very exciting. My younger wife has a degree with two majors, English and Psychology and much experience as an exceptional manager and I have a pension, retired but still relevant I believe. I am a citizen with worth, but I'm tired of being ignored and taken for granted by my country. Perhaps you find Oregon to be your choice location,  as for me, I'm looking further West.
> Semper Fi Hollis




What you say, does make a lot of sense.    For us, we still have one kid in high school and one a sophomore in college.   

Oz would be a great place to move too.


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Oct 18, 2012)

I remember when Australia was desperate for immigrants. Now, unless you have a needed profession or a relative there or are considered a humanitarian migrant, it is very complicated and difficult to become a permanent resident. Even with a sponsor, it is not assured and can take a year or better to accomplish. I could get a visa for 4 years as a retiree, I believe, but without a guarantee of permanent status, selling everything here and pulling up roots and spending the considerable amount of money and energy to go there seems less attractive than originally anticipated. Much forethought and critical analysis with some professional assistance seems like the best approach. We shall see.


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Bombardier said:


> *03Fox2/1*
> *I share the same disillusinment with my own country.*
> *As a serving police officer I had the opportunity, some years ago to transfer to the Australian Police service but did not take it up. I now wish I had done so.*
> *I retire from the police service in 6 years and may take up a move to Oz then.*
> ...



Andy,
 How have you been ? Congratulations on the Olympics, but I bet you're glad it's over. The Land of Oz may be nothing but an unfulfilled dream of mine but we are going to pursue it with vigor this time and see what happens.
Best regards,  Scott


----------



## John A Silkstone (Oct 18, 2012)

But for the wife being semi invalided, I would have moved to Bulgaria. It is very much like the UK but the cost of living is about 1/3. My mate pays £25 a year rates, £7 water, £7 removal of rubbish. Fuel for the car is £3 a gallon MOT £5 and road tax £5. With my friend having his military pension and state pension the locals think he’s a millionaire.

Silky


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Silky,
There are always greener pastures out there, somewhere we would all rather be.
 I suppose when you get our ages, many options are off the table. Between responsibility to family and accountability to society and to yourself, our own personal wants and dreams always seem to be delayed, until one day you realize they will never happen. Honor and principles are not without personal sacrifice, are they ?
There is something to be said tho, for putting the needs of others before your own. This is another reason I find the indifference of my country towards the servicemen and women who currently fight our wars on foreign shores so reprehensible. Yes, they no longer treat them individually with distain or hate, like my generation in Viet Nam endured. And yes, the government finally officially recognizes the mental health of veterans does need to be addressed and dealt with sooner than later. The suicide rate and the homelessness of far too many veterans, including my war period, shows the unanticipated burden of war on those the country seems to take for granted. My generation and myself, for example, can at least have the satisfaction of knowing what we endured, wrong as it was, has been a driving force behind the new attitude of America towards our military veterans. While America goes on with life as normal, many of our veterans are on their 3rd and 4th tour of duty in a combat zone. What I once said still holds true. Hate the war, don't hate the warrior.
Semper Fi


----------

